# New to British School - Playdates



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello there!

We're moving to Amsterdam at the end of July, and our two children will be attending the British School. They will be 9 and 6 when school starts, so going into Years 5 and 2. 

I'm hoping there might be some fellow newbies, or even kind and keen oldies (!) in Amsterdam whose children attend the British School Primary, and who might be interested in meeting up for playdates over the summer!

I do hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## juth77 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,

My kids are at the bsa but unfortunately we are moving back to the uk this summer but my son was due to go into year 5 and i know lots of kids in this year group. Do you have a boy or girl at that stage? I could pass your details on perhaps. 

Do you know where you'll be living, even the neighbourhood, perhaps i know other bsa families close to you,

Good luck with things. It is a fantastic school, we are, like most leavers, loathe to go.

Juth.


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

juth77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My kids are at the bsa but unfortunately we are moving back to the uk this summer but my son was due to go into year 5 and i know lots of kids in this year group. Do you have a boy or girl at that stage? I could pass your details on perhaps.
> 
> ...


Hi Juth,

Thank you for getting back to me!

I have a little girl going into Year 5, and a little boy going into Year 2!

We'll be living in the Museum quartier, near the Concertgebouw.

I would so, so, so appreciate it if you could pass on my details to anyone else who might be keen to meet up over the holidays. It always helps the kids if there's a familiar face! (And also it would be nice for me too!! )

I'll private message you my email address.

Thanks again and thanks for the wonderful feedback about the school!

xxxx


----------



## Louise M (Jul 17, 2012)

You could try the Amsterdam Mamas group on Facebook to meet other parents. They also have a website.


----------

